# Hagen ladder



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi. Does anybody know where I can can purchase the hagen ladder? I cant seem to be able to find the ladder sold by itself it is always packaged with their co2 plant system.


----------



## shrimpy1 (Mar 29, 2006)

petwarehouse.com has the ladder seperate for $10.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

Pet Supplies & Pet Products: The Pet Supply and Product Choice - Drs Foster & Smith i think $9 plus shipping


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Plant Gro Co2 System Bubble Counter at Big Al's Online


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks. I looked at drsfostersmith.com for the ladder and I couldnt find it. little did I know it was right there under my nose under the name of diffuser/bubble counter. :doh:


----------

